# aluminum switches



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Day,

I am building my dream garden railroad in Pennsylvania. I am using code 250 flex track (brass) and was looking a switches. Now switches in brass code 250 seem pretty pricey and I thought maybe go with aluminum switches. Does anyone is PA or MD use aluminum switched outdoors on their layouts? I like switchcrafters prices not too bad. Just looking for some information from any modelers please help.

thanks again


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Battery or track power? I'd stay away from aluminum if you are using track power.


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about that I am using battery power


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for suggesting Switchcrafters.
Never heard of them before.
Their code 250 ones are just what I need, what with AMS ones nowhere to be found!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If using battery power then aluminum is just fine. I actually have some nickle silver, brass and aluminum in use on my road. They all work fine. One suggestion for more pleasurable operation is to go with #6 or larger. I use #8's on the mainline, 6's on most industrial sidings.


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

I am designing my railroad now and I just got a couple of SwitchCrafter's aluminum switches.....wow that are VERY well constructed, excellent craftsmanship. They look like a work of art, almost too nice to lay down on the ground.

I'll be installing some EZ Air actuators on them and testing them in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Aluminum switches will work just fine for you. The only thing is you may want to hit them with a coat of paint to knock the shine down, aluminum stands out pretty bad.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Does aluminum lose its shininess? I installed aluminum rails a few months ago and painted the sides but am hoping the tops of the rails won't stay so bright, as I'm modeling a little-used industrial line. I guess I could paint the tops of the rails a rust color?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a few switchcrafters Aluminum #6's and I love them. Very realistic, very smooth and so far have done well outside for about a year. I operate mine with Tenmile ground throws. If I had one complaint it would be the thorw bar--I wish it were about 1/2 longer on each side. The pilot and side frames of my USA GP-38-2 hit the ground throw--I had to make a throw rod out of wire to move the ground throw out further. Just nit picking here. I will buy more when I need more turnouts. 

Matt


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The aluminum does lose it's shine a little but not alot. Then when put with brass it appears really shiney.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Switchcrafters paints the side of the rail when they build the switch, top is shiny still after being out this winter.


----------

